# Finally Got Some Redemption



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Got some intel on a new spot so I decided I would try it out. Stayed for about hour & half and seen nothing. I didn't even like the way the ground looked so we trailered the boat and made about a 10 minute ride to the next hole and was back on the water. It was slow for a while until we discovered that most of the fish were holding the ledges in about 4-6 feet of water. After that we got the last half of our limit rather quickly.

















No real heavy weights but these were the biggest 4

Got this little juvi Tripletail to hang around long enough for a photo op too. He was next to a pier pile but by the time I got the camera he had floated out into deeper water. He was about the size of your hand.










I seen another one last week that was no bigger than a half dollar but couldn't get to the camera fast enough. :banghead


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice mess of fish, tanks for sharing.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice Mess!!! thanks for the report and :takephoto


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I'll have to keep my eyes peeled for the deeper water next time. Great job!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

What do you mean???? "Finally" You have been tering them up. Glad you got a few more though. Im fixin to head out about 9 pm to see if I cant stab a few. Off tomorrow so I wont be in any rush to get home. Hope to leave there with a good mess finally. The wind is calm. Should be a nice night out on the water.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Midnight Rider (10/3/2008)*What do you mean???? "Finally" You have been tering them up. Glad you got a few more though. Im fixin to head out about 9 pm to see if I cant stab a few. Off tomorrow so I wont be in any rush to get home. Hope to leave there with a good mess finally. The wind is calm. Should be a nice night out on the water.


Maybe you'll fill the cooler up!!! I'm glad the wind is finally starting to cooperate. Sometime in the next week or so I am gonna try to make a video and if I can figure out how I will put it on here. I have already got one from last year I'll do some figuring and see if I can get it on.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

On the video.



Open a PhotoBucket account. It's Free. You can upload video and pix's there. That's what I use for all my pix's, but I have yet to use it for video.



http://photobucket.com/





Nice fish,by the way.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *X-Shark (10/4/2008)*On the video.
> 
> Open a PhotoBucket account. It's Free. You can upload video and pix's there. That's what I use for all my pix's, but I have yet to use it for video.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I have seen some people use Youtube but I'll check out the Photobucket. Like I said I'm still learning.


----------

